
Amazon Alexa shuts off when asked: “Are you connected to the CIA?” - sergiotapia
https://twitter.com/localbusinessco/status/839456634745176064?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
mirimir
Maybe this is a dark-humor Easter Egg.

